# NetworkManager not starting

## zoku88

I'll just paste the messages I get when I try to do "NetworkManager start --no-daemon" first

```
# NetworkManager start --no-daemon

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.8.2) is starting...

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> modem-manager is now available

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initializing!

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: management mode: managed

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Can't open /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf for wireless security

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (wlan0) = 802-11-wireless

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:wlan0, id:System (wlan0), uuid: bc78c09a-4c5c-6789-0a97-7566d33b64fe

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: wireless_setting added for wlan0

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using dhcp method for wlan0

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: dhcpcd hostname not defined, ignoring

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified wlan0:1

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Hostname updated to: (null)

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initialzation complete!

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> Loaded plugin ifnet: (C) 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation, Inc. To report bugs please use bugs.gentoo.org with [networkmanager] or [dagger] prefix.

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (9117936) ... get_connections.

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (9117936) connections count: 1

NetworkManager[4342]:    keyfile: parsing Auto eth0 ... 

NetworkManager[4342]:    keyfile:     read connection 'Auto eth0'

NetworkManager[4342]:    keyfile: parsing Auto linksys ... 

NetworkManager[4342]:    keyfile:     read connection 'Auto linksys'

NetworkManager[4342]:    keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ... 

NetworkManager[4342]:    keyfile:     error: File permissions (100644) or owner (0) were insecure

NetworkManager[4342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> found WiFi radio killswitch rfkill1 (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill1) (driver <unknown>)

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (eth0): carrier is ON

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'r8169' ifindex: 4)

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (eth0): now managed

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'iwlagn' ifindex: 5)

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (wlan0): now managed

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[4342]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager[4342]: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed

NetworkManager[4342]: <warn> caught signal 11. Generating backtrace...

Segmentation fault

```

I'm not quite sure how this problem started.  Yesterday, I was messing around with my system and hardware clocks, since I just moved.  I changed my hardware clock from local to UTC and locale from EDT to PDT.  I messed up a couple of times, so I did have clock screw for some time.

When I finally got everything working, clock-wise, when I restarted, I found out that nm-applet wasn't working anymore.

The error I got when running nm-applet was:

```
** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** (nm-applet:5242): WARNING **: get_all_cb: couldn't retrieve system settings properties: (2) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings was not provided by any .service files.

** Message: applet now embedded in the notification area

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** (nm-applet:5242): WARNING **: fetch_connections_done: error fetching system connections: (2) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings was not provided by any .service files.

```

After searching around the net and changing many things that did not work, I found out that NetworkManager not starting is also a possbile reason for this.

Thus, I tried what I did in the beginning of this post and found it to be segfaulting.  I'm not sure what I did to make this happen...

Btw, I'm pretty sure, at least, that it's not because wlan0 is starting and thus taking up the wpa_supplicant resource.  I deleted my net.wlan0 file.

----------

